# MX5021 Problem - No Sound



## Chirag (May 14, 2012)

My altec lansing vs3151r died last week. My cousin had MX5021 but he said they had gone bad because of some electricity problem. I anyways got them to my place to try. 

When I turn the speakers on, the control pod is powered up, I can hear static (buzz sound) from speakers and subwoofer. Buzz like they are switched on and not buzz like gone bad. But there is no sound. I tried them on my PC, laptop and mobile. There is no sound coming from the satellites or a thump from the woofer. Any idea what could be wrong? I am thinking of changing the 3.5mm input cable. 

I might have to travel 2 hours to Rashi peripherals to get them checked because Rashi at my place doesn't repair speakers that are out of warranty. Any idea?


----------



## tkin (May 14, 2012)

^^ Take the speaker(main unit) to a local electric store and check wiring first.


----------



## Chirag (May 14, 2012)

I just checked the satellites and they are working fine when I connected them to a dvd player. They don't work when connected to altec lansing sub woofer. The woofers powers up the control pod and speakers but no sound. Getting checked tomorrow.


----------



## tkin (May 14, 2012)

Check the internal wiring of the woofers, any  electric shop will do that for you.


----------



## Chirag (May 18, 2012)

Got them checked. He said internal wiring is fine and there is some problem with the circuit and that is why there is no output. The woofer is able to power up the speakers and the pod but no sound. He said to bring it to him after a week as he is busy. I don't think he can repair it as he already had the woofer for 5 days. Any idea if it's repairable? Or should I get a different woofer as the satellites are working? Would it be as good as the original?


----------



## Shooter McGavin (May 24, 2017)

Chirag said:


> Got them checked. He said internal wiring is fine and there is some problem with the circuit and that is why there is no output. The woofer is able to power up the speakers and the pod but no sound. He said to bring it to him after a week as he is busy. I don't think he can repair it as he already had the woofer for 5 days. Any idea if it's repairable? Or should I get a different woofer as the satellites are working? Would it be as good as the original?


I know this is 12 years later but I just had the same problem with my Altec Lansing mx5021... did you end up getting this resolved?


----------



## Shooter McGavin (May 24, 2017)

Had the same full function with no sound, no audible buzzing though. Before there was no sound it seemed like the volume switch was an issue or input from that switch. Here's the story:

_At first the volume worked but the adjustable turn switch was unresponsive. This worked for months and as I use it for backup sound for a couple hours maybe 2-3 times a month it was fine.
Then a few months later I tried it no sound, the volume knob would not work. The led indicators would not change. I figured it was dead.
I tried it again the next day and the LEDS were working but no sound, after turning the sound up to over max (it keeps turning even after LEDS show max volume) all of a sudden sound came on and volume worked, turned down to responsible listening level and it worked for about an hour that I used it just fine.
The next time a few weeks later I tried it no sound, the volume knob would not work. The led indicators do change to show the volume._

I just took the volume control module apart and the sub-woofer apart to inspect the wiring, conductivity of cables, circuit boards and power supply. There are no visible caps blown, shorts, damaged/disconnected connectors. All boards look new and clean. Continuity between all wiring in volume control module cable, and the power supply functions and provides correct voltages and current as indicted on the power supply. 

*This makes me believe a component on the amp board. *I really do enjoy these speakers and would like to get them working again if anyone has some advice. *Thanks for your help!!*


----------

